# Lovecraftian Themes in Fringe



## nerd literature (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been reading the Daniel R. Burleson's essay in, "An Epicure in the Terrible" and I've been going over the central themes in HPL's stories and each one I read about I can see in the TV show Fringe. If you'll indulge me. THERE ARE SPOILERS AHEAD!!

1. Denied Primacy - The idea that we were not the first humans to walk this Earth. This is evident in Fringe with the book, "The First People." Though we learn that the machine was not there idea there might have been a race that existed before Humans.

2. Forbidden Knowledge or Merciful Ignorance - well as anyone that has watched the show knows this is evident about a thousand times a season, okay well not a thousand but there are a reasonable number. Humanity's ability. The Alternate worlds. The existence of the Observers. 

3. Things are not what they seem - another theme that is pretty popular in the show and Dr. Walter Bishop is often the one that lifts the curtain.

4. Unwholesome Survival - this could be seen with William Bell's regeneration or David Robert Jones trying to survive the cross over between universes and then living through a new Big Bang to create his own universe.

5. Oneiric Objectivism - the theme that reality and dreams are blurred. This can be seen in Olivia's connection to her dead partner. Peter talking to Olivia through the other side, where dreams become reality. A shared dreamworld.

I thought this might make an interesting topic. 

Comments.

Best, Rob


----------

